# Getting a Vasectomy tomorrow...



## rainking (Feb 1, 2011)

Starting to get nervous. ale:


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2011)

Big Mike said:


>



ROFLMAO!!!!! Hi-Lar-I-Ous!


----------



## rainking (Feb 1, 2011)

Hahaha, thanks for the support guys! That picture just sent pains down my balls.


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey, I'm no dude, so I have no input whatsoever, but I hear the procedure is nothing compared to getting tubal ligation. So you have that on your side! 

Here's one man's tale. Hopefully it helps.
Childfreedom: A Man's View


----------



## rainking (Feb 1, 2011)

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Hey, I'm no dude, so I have no input whatsoever, but I hear the procedure is nothing compared to getting tubal ligation. So you have that on your side!
> 
> Here's one man's tale. Hopefully it helps.
> Childfreedom: A Man's View




But, but, but it's my balls!

Thanks for the link! I hope I have the same experience.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 1, 2011)

> But, but, but it's my balls!



At-least your not getting castrated like my dog... Thats unless they slip...


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Formatted said:


> At-least your not getting castrated like my dog... Thats unless they slip...



See!! Thats another good point! Have no fear.

And hey, Formatted, there's a solution for your dog. Saw this on Penn & Teller...
Neuticles.com


----------



## rainking (Feb 2, 2011)

I survived. Wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## rmh159 (Feb 8, 2011)

rainking said:


> I survived. Wasn't that bad at all.



Ok after reading all of the posts to this topic I think we all deserve a LITTLE more detail than that.  Slap the NSFW tag on this topic and let's have it.


----------



## rainking (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, so I went in. A nurse prepped me. Had me strip down to just a gown. They had me shave my balls the day before (I already keep them nice and shaved). She wiped some sort of solution to make sure it was sterile. A warm rag was placed over my balls to make them hang to make it easier to find the vas. The doctor came in. Chatted for a bit. Then the anesthesia shot followed.  It felt like a sting then followed by the sensation of being kicked in the balls. The pain shot up my abdomen.  A few minutes later he asked me if this hurt; I said no. He said okay, going to make the incision. I felt no pain. I kept looking at the ceiling and at no point did I look down. I started to sweat profusely due to nerves. The nurse quickly spotted it and put a fan in front of me. That made me feel so much better. At one point, I felt pain and the doctor gave me another shot of anesthesia.  About 15 minutes later, he told me that I was going to smell/see smoke. He proceeded to cauterize the end of the vas to ensure spontaneous reconnecting didn't happen. I smelt my own flesh burning! Then the whole process was repeated on the other side. The two worst part of the whole process was smelling my flesh burning and hearing the metal instruments clinking around. I wish I brought headphones. It took me a good week to heal and I just finally started to feel 100% normal again.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 24, 2011)

im goning to reserve a new username for you.  Rainqueen


JK bud.. glad everything went well.  I may have to do this soon...  after having triplets I dont think I want another one although I really want a boy.


----------



## Nubbs (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude I nearly passed out just from reading that.  I was planing on getting a vasectomy as a gift to my wife for our one year anniversary. But now Im only doing  it if the knock out! 

Glad you made it through ok


----------



## Hollywoodgt (Mar 24, 2011)

rainking said:


> Hahaha, thanks for the support guys! That picture just sent pains down my balls.


 
Honestly it's no biggy at all! The hard part is when the hot nurse comes in to shave ya then rubs alcohol on ya  Piece of advise don't do anything for a few days, it will feel fine, but still chill. Have your wife buy a few bags of frozen peas to keep the swelling down. After the recommended time tell the wife your suppose to do it everyday for two months.....doctors orders.


----------



## rainking (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Everything is back to normal now. I can't tell a difference. They do say your load decreases about 5% but I can't tell the difference. It's great having sex without the worries of having another kid. 

BTW, I'm 32, divorced and have a 4 year old son.


----------



## rainking (Mar 24, 2011)

Hollywoodgt said:


> rainking said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, thanks for the support guys! That picture just sent pains down my balls.
> ...


 
Yes, the first 2-3 days, I sat on the recliner, frozen pees in my pants and had my girlfriend attend to me 100%. It was great. That is true. The first 20 ejaculations will contain sperm as you clear the tubes out.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 24, 2011)

I know a guy, 26yo, single, no kid who had one LOL


----------



## rainking (Mar 24, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I know a guy, 26yo, single, no kid who had one LOL


 
Wow, I'm surprised they did it on him. I guess it is reversible and the success rates are pretty good. I would never do it. That is even more invasive and most insurance plans don't cover the cost. My co-pay for the whole surgery was only 24 bucks lol.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 24, 2011)

hah.. ouchy!


----------



## Hollywoodgt (Mar 24, 2011)

I remember my wife telling me that if I go in and get it, I'll get sex twice as much because she'll have no worries! Should have got it in writing.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you have to turn in your man card after?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 24, 2011)

ive been thinking about doing it for a year or more now. just not sure im ready to pull the trigger. or is the proper term to load the gun full of blanks. idk. still on the fence about it.    just reading the origonal link about the procedure last month got me queasy as hell even though it didnt sound that horrible.


----------



## rainking (Mar 24, 2011)

Testosterone levels stay the same. Everything works just like it is suppose to. If anything sex is much better due to not having to pull out ect. The only thing that different is that sperm no longer exits the penis, it exits the severed vas in your scrotum. Semen still ejects out and you won't notice the difference in your load. 

I thought about leaving the operating table while I was waiting for the doctor to come in but just man'ed the F up.


----------



## Nubbs (Mar 24, 2011)

Im 36 with no kids and the reason i am thinking about is because my wifes (she is 28) doctor is convinced she will change her mind and wont tie her tubes.


----------



## rainking (Mar 24, 2011)

Nubbs said:


> Im 36 with no kids and the reason i am thinking about is because my wifes (she is 28) doctor is convinced she will change her mind and wont tie her tubes.


 
I'd say, go for it then.


----------



## rmh159 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed response.  Probably something most guys will go through at some point.  I'm probably 1 baby away from it myself.  Not really something I fear but good to get educated regardless.


----------



## Scoody (Apr 28, 2011)

Ten years ago I was going to have one then I chickened out at the last minute. For 10 years I have been telling all the women I have been intimate with that I did go through with it.  






J/K.


----------



## bogeyguy (Apr 28, 2011)

Since this is posted on a photography site................this post is useless without pictures. Went thru this about 35 years ago, no big deal, did not let the world know all the smokey details on the internet. Oh, there wasn't an internet back then. LOL!  I do remember the feeling of the kick in the goobers.


----------



## manaheim (May 2, 2011)

It's no big deal until they can't find the second vas deferens (or however you spell it)... and then the guy puts on the spelunking gear and dives in.  Then it gets a little more ... entertaining.  Finally I had to go in a second time under general anesthesia.  Fun.  Turned out I didn't HAVE a second one.  I guess it's not unheard of.


----------



## Younghon (May 11, 2011)

I have too much pride to get that procedure done


----------

